# MAC makeover from hell.... and how it quickly turned to heaven



## Sparxx (Oct 19, 2008)

Today I went in to have my makeup done for Duke University's Homecoming Ball, and for some reason, I just knew it wasn't going to go well.

It started off when I met my MUA. She was wearing NO makeup. Literally.... NONE. No foundation no eyeliner no mascara.... NOTHING. 

We discussed what look I was going for, and then she ATTEMPTED to match me for foundation... she finally decided on something that seemed too light, and I mentioned it to her and she said it would look fine when it was on. She then proceeded to completely cover my face in it! I felt like it was dripping off of me! It was about 6 shades too light. She tried again, still too light. Finally I walked over and pointed out a shade I thought would work - and it matched.

Then she added blush - I looked ridiculous. I had HUGE pink spots on my cheeks no blending WHATSOEVER. She then wiped it all off and redid my entire foundation.

Now that 30+ minutes had passed she did my lips.... oddly enough (I have always had them done last) The lip liner did not match AT ALL. It was a deep magenta color and I had requested she used the lipstick Angel. At this point I was horrified and asked how long she had been working for Mac, trying to make it seem like a casual conversation. Her answer: "Not too long." I was getting more scared as she began to work on my eyes. (She actually asked another MUA what she should do, I heard the other MUA say line with this color, put this one in her crease)


After about 10 minutes... she was done and applied mascara. I held up the mirror and gasped. I LOOKED LIKE A CLOWN. There was absolutely NO blending whatsoever and she had NOT been able to follow the other MUA's directions. I have no clue how it is possible she was hired at MAC. I began to tear up out of frustration, I was running out of time and I looked ridiculous. I had four spots of color on each eyelid- I wish i had taken a picture to show, words cannot explain how elementary this looked. I was mortified that people actually saw me like this while I was sitting at the counter.

Another MUA (not the previous one) came over and said she was going to takeover (THANK GOD!) while another MUA offered to do my first MUA's makeup (apparently she cannot be trusted with eyeshadows...) the look turned out nice, but not Mac quality - the colors were muted. It was... **sigh** just unfortunate. 

My new MUA was willing to work with me, and we tried to fix it...but I had officially had enough. I told her I just wanted to leave and still purchased my $50 worth of products. She let her manager know the situation. The manager said she was going to try and make it up to me. She disappeared to the stock room and came back a few minutes later with something cupped in her hands. She came up smiling saying this was something that had been sold out and is a limited edition... and it was her gift to me for the trouble I went through. She unclasped her hands and there was Eyepopping, a lime green satin eyeshadow from the C-Shock collection of 2007! She said when I redid my eyes tonight, this would be a good color to work with.

She was right, it was the perfect green I had needed! I ended up going home and redoing my entire face.... but it had been worth it.


----------



## milk_tea (Oct 19, 2008)

aww.. i'm sorry you went through such a horrible experience omg! the manager lady was soo nice to give you eyepopping, its a gorg color i wish i had it!!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice! Yea I was given a couple of LE leftovers before too from a mac store. If we only knew what was in that stash lol. I am glad it worked out for you!!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh sorry about what happen, but i'm glad it turned out well in the end.

I absolutely love eyepopping, the texture, the colour, how it applies.... everything about it is amazing.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 19, 2008)

How that first MA got hired on at MAC is beyond me.  Wow.  So glad the manager stepped up to the plate and did what she could to make it up to you.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry that you rmakeover didn't go as expected. I am glad that the manager was able to make it up to you though!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow! I'm not sure what to say about the first MA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad things turned around though!


----------



## daffie (Oct 19, 2008)

I like how they cared enough to offer offer you the eyeshadow! That's good customer service! As for the first MUA, wth??!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 19, 2008)

I hate to sound like the odd one out, but I wouldn't really accept just an eyeshadow for an MA who completely messed it up. I'd tell head office about it. Yes its a nice gesture but it isn't really acceptable. If they know she can't be trusted with eyeshadows, then she shouldn't be working there. You said in the end it was nice but it wasn't MAC quality, it SHOULD be MAC quality, thats what you paid your $50 for. Personally I think its a bit of a cop out really to give you an eyeshadow for your upset over it all. But i'm glad you're okay with it in the end. 

p.s that isn't meant in a nasty way to you what I said lol I meant it at the whole situation!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry that happened to you! I've only had one makeover at MAC and It was HORRIBLE(I also had a makeover at chanel and it was horrible as well lol After the lady was done my grandma said WOW you looked a lot better w/ out any makeup on!)....Just like you felt, I felt like a CLOWN, and I was mortified that people could see me at the counter...if it makes you feel any better, this lady also applied a way too light foundation on me...not only that, but she went to apply some bronzer or actually I think it was powder for an nc 50 or something(no....I am NOT over exaggerating...) I told her it was going to be way too dark, but she insisted it would go on lighter. Lastly the color she picked to do my eyes was purple, which of course looks DISGUSTING on me...It was some dark purple pigment, she got it all under my eyes and just left it there....when I got home my mom could not stop laughing...(hysterically). I returned the items I purchased the next day telling the MA the story and saying there was no way I was going to pay for something that looked that terrible. There was only one MA there and she was just like ...oh she's new, she's getting better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...WHATEVER! Let the bitch practice on you then!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 19, 2008)

That's terrible! How the hell did that girl get hired if she can't even do her own face?? I agree with vocaltest, you should email head office.

I had a bad makeover from MAC once. I asked the MUA about liquid liner and she just sat me down and started putting a shitload of crap on my face. It looked terrible! Especially the foundation. Looked like somebody threw my face in a bowl of flour. No lie. I took it all off right after and told her it was because my boyfriend was outside waiting for me and he doesn't like me wearing makeup. I tried to be as nice as I can of course and not soundin like an unappreciating bitch. And of course, I spent over 50 bucks that day anyway. I was soooo embarassed though. There was no way in hell I was letting aybody see me like that. Since then, I don't let anybody touch my face.


----------



## glossygirl (Oct 19, 2008)

i have never had a good makeover at MAC. they always put a really dark lip liner on me with a light lipstick/gloss. ugh.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 19, 2008)

The only time i had a bad experience @ MAC, I asked the lady to do a really dramatic smokey eye on me-- because my ex was taking me to The Top of the Hub (those of you who live near boston know its a SUPER expensive resteraunt @ the very top of Prudential Towers) for dinner and I really wanted to look GORGEOUS.... well this is her idea of a "really dramatic dark smokey eye"






See anything dramatic, or smokey, or DARK? Psshhh- yeah.. me either. The only thing dark is my blacktrack fluidline which i applied MYSELF.

she used a blue mineralized eyeshadow me and applied the WHOLE THING wit the 219.... I specifically told her what colors were in my dress and that I wanted it to match...does anyone see blue in that dress? ME EITHER


Blah- im so sorry you had sucha bad expereience.. that REALLY REALLY sucks--- Id def caleld customer service and tell them!


----------



## sherox (Oct 19, 2008)

omg that's so horrible! how DID she get hired for MAC?! where are you so I never go to that MAC lol j/k I'm really glad things turned out for the better though! =]


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow...I thought they went through at least a little bit of training before being at the counter, right? And I agree w/ everyone, how she got hired is beyond me! She probably knew the manager or something.

I totally would've accepted the eyeshadow as well, but I agree with vocaltest that more should've been done to remedy the situation. Corporate probably should be contacted, and I would be surprised if the manager doesn't have a word w/ that MA, and most likely, she won't last long over there.

On a similar note, am I the only one who gets annoyed at *some* of the MAs that are just completely incompetent? I know there are a lot of good ones, but there are others who just know NOTHING about MAC. Like I went into my counter the day after Ungaro came out and asked for Pure Rose. The girl was new and didn't know what collection it came from, and went searching aimlessly in like 5 different drawers before telling me she didn't "think" they had that color. I was like "uhhh...are you positive?" and I told her it was from Ungaro and she just said "yes, I think we're sold out"- didn't consult with the other MAs or anything. I didn't make a stink about it even though I was sure they still had it, as it wasn't like THAT popular.  WELL, funny how 2 weeks later, I went to the same counter and asked a different MA, and they still had plenty left! I was so annoyed simply b/c she was not competent to ask for help. But it's not just her, I have had a TON of examples like this one. I know they're not going to know every color off the top of their head, but at the same time you do need to know your product and be informed about the new collections. There are even older MAs who just sit around talking to one another and act like it's high school, not a job. 

I have to wonder that with all the dedicated MAC lovers, how some MAs don't appreciate their job or the collections? This one good MA has worked at my counter for like 3 years at least, and even she was saying the other day that she still gets excited for the new collections. I don't know how you couldn't, there are a lot of people who would gladly take the job. 

Ok rant over!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 19, 2008)

I am really sorry you had to go through that, she should not be working at MAC.

On the plus side it was really nice of the manager to give you the eyepopping! She should let the first MUA go, its obvious she doesn't know what she's doing.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, that's terrible! #1) I didn't know people who worked at a makeup counter were allowed to not wear makeup to work, and #2) how did this girl get hired?? I feel bad for her, but dang, she shouldn't be working at a makeup counter. There are plenty of people with lots more skill that would love to work for MAC, you know? Just... wow.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 19, 2008)

I had a similar thing happen at a Stila counter when I was in High School.  I had gotten my hair done for a dance and then went to the Nordstroms Stila counter because a friend of my mom's raved about their cosmetics.  This was when Stila was pretty new and the MA that I had made me look like I was 16 going on 50.  The foundation was caked, blush was too dark & not blended, lip liner too dark for the lipstick, and horrible eye shadow.  My mom was horrified when she came to pick me up and told the MA nicely that this isn't the look that I was going for and she wanted it to be fixed.  The MA just laughed at me and my mom and said that is what I asked for and she would not fix it.  Needless to say my mom complained to a Nordstrom cosmetic manager and I got my makeup redone by CHANEL.  

To be honest because of that bad experience I have NEVER purchased anything from Stila.  I know that is a little drastic but I just personally have never paid any attention to that brand after that.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2008)

i only had my makeup done at mac once, and i was really pleased with the outcome.

but sheesh, i went to look for a blush one time and i was checking out merrily, the ma said she'd try it on me so i could see if i liked it and she caked that stuff on. i was extremely pale at the time, and she didn't even blend so it was just like a giant reddish pink spot on my ghostly face. she said "here, let me do the other side, to even your look out," and i left the mall looking like a damn clown. i went back to my car and tried to fix it before i continued shopping.

that was really nice of the manager to give you a little something for your experience, though. what a sweetheart!


----------



## sweetkiss (Oct 19, 2008)

are you still supposed to buy $50 worth of products even if the look is horrible and you erase it right after they apply it?  but yeah sometimes i wonder what kind of people they hire because the MA that was helping me yesterday didn't really know her products. I asked her for petticoat and she asked me if it was an eyeliner or lip product.


----------



## kamarria (Oct 19, 2008)

Dare I ask if this is the Nordy's MAC counter at Southpoint? I have not been impressed with the MUA's recently at either of the counters in Southpoint.  For the past 6 months or more, I have not seen the same MUA twice, nor have I ever been impressed with their own looks. Prior to that they had some fab girls, but they seem to have driven them off.

I was at the Nordy's counter yesterday, but the only girl working had seriously scary makeup on herself. As per usual since I don't trust the MUA's anymore, I asked to borrow a brush to try on a MSF and she seemed very put out to get her kit from somewhere in the back.  Then I had actual questions about the collections and it was like pulling teeth. 

A month back I asked another MUA if I could borrow a brush to try out the concealer we had just matched.  The MUA put some on a brush herself and then without asking came jabbing with it towards my eyes.  I think I pretty much shreaked at her. Am sensitive though, as it's It would really easy for me to loose a hard contact if the skin around my eyes is pulled things the wrong way. 

So the poster's story is entirely unsurprising, and I would advise everyone to be wary at MAC counters around here.  Very sad. I agree that the $50 fee should have been waived.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 20, 2008)

Awww, that really sucks!  I'm glad you ultimately got something you liked out of it.  Made for a great laugh tho... I've had my own issues with getting my face done (for a wedding, no less, and as the MOH!), but the worst I've had at a MAC store was when I asked about Apple Red blush.  I said it'd be okay to try some on me and she proceeded to LOAD UP her 129 with product!  If you know this blush it's extremely, pigmented.  She did both cheeks and my gosh, did I look like a clown!  Worse, there was some makeup class learning about MAC and here I was, looking exactly like what they'd never want to.  Augh!  I asked her to buff it out and she tried to cover with some Studio Fix. 

My husband was trying so hard not to laugh... we burst out as soon as we were far enough from the store and I furiously rubbed at my cheeks but a stain was left.  Good thing we were on vacation and I couldn't run into anyone I knew...


----------



## Brittni (Oct 20, 2008)

It was nice of the manager to give you an eyeshadow, but WTF? Isn't the manager the one who kind of decides who gets hired? Idiots, lol. That's so horrible!!!


----------



## tyrant (Oct 20, 2008)

I had my first makeup application at MAC during a Cult of Cherry event, and I actually really enjoyed talking to my MUA. She used Mineralize foundation and powder, the Tempting quad, Blacktrack fluidline, Plum Du Bois blush, and Subculture lip pencil with Luminary lip glass. She did a smokey eye which I really liked, and I was pretty pleased with the job she'd done, however there seemed to be a build up of foundation/powder in certain areas that I had to blend out with my fingers and some tissue.

This lady was really easy to talk to, so whenever I'd go back to the counter, I would talk to her. And I eventually booked another appointment with her, just in time for the Red She Said launch. I can't remember exactly what she used, but I don't recall her using any moisturizer or Prep+Prime, and it all seemed kinda rushed. I wasn't to impressed with the finished product, didn't care for the sparkles from the MES she used on me, and I had been expecting a mostly neutral eye with a touch of colour, but it was just dark, smokey, and very purple. Afterward when I got back to my car, I noticed that the eyeliner wing on one eye was higher than the other, and I was even more annoyed with the silve sparkles! A little later I noticed that the colour of one eye went nearly to my brow bone, while the other was barely outside the crease. Even later on, I noticed the she did a real sloppy job on the eyeliner, and I had that same build up of foundation that hadn't been blended out.

Now I don't know whether I can ever go back for another application, because I'd feel bad seeing another MUA, but I cannot see this lady again. I mean, I could do my own makeup 10x better than she did it for me.


----------



## n_c (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG that's horrible sorry you had such a bad experience.

My sis recently had the same experience..the occasion was her prom. When the MA was finished she looked like a 1st grader had done her face...i couldn't believe it. No blending, thick ass eyeliner...not straight, wrong color foundation and way too much blush. Overall just BAD. Good thing i was with her because i went over to another MA and explained the situation to her. She then walked over to the chair where my sis was at and said "no problem I will take over". She proceeded to hand her a makeup wipe and then went to work. The result was perfect.


----------



## statusmode (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_The only time i had a bad experience @ MAC, I asked the lady to do a really dramatic smokey eye on me-- because my ex was taking me to The Top of the Hub (those of you who live near boston know its a SUPER expensive resteraunt @ the very top of Prudential Towers) for dinner and I really wanted to look GORGEOUS.... well this is her idea of a "really dramatic dark smokey eye"






See anything dramatic, or smokey, or DARK? Psshhh- yeah.. me either. The only thing dark is my blacktrack fluidline which i applied MYSELF.

she used a blue mineralized eyeshadow me and applied the WHOLE THING wit the 219.... I specifically told her what colors were in my dress and that I wanted it to match...does anyone see blue in that dress? ME EITHER


Blah- im so sorry you had sucha bad expereience.. that REALLY REALLY sucks--- Id def caleld customer service and tell them!_

 
ooh if I were the MA I would've had so much fun with the task! green-smoke on the lid smoked out with carbon and kohl liner, va va voom! lol.. 
you're soo pretty btw =]


----------



## Sparxx (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_ Good thing we were on vacation and I couldn't run into anyone I knew..._

 

OMG that made me laugh out loud!!!! I'm sorry about your experience!


Thanks everyone for all the comments! I enjoyed reading about the good experiences... but not so much the bad ones :/ Next time I get my makeup done, it will only be done by someone I trust or I know has a very good reputation!!!


----------



## Sparxx (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kamarria* 

 
_Dare I ask if this is the Nordy's MAC counter at Southpoint? I._

 
It was actually at the Belk counter. I originally planned to do to Nordy's but they were booked. Does anyone have any awesome MUA's in the Triangle area of North Carolina? I had a favorite MUA in San Diego but now I'm 2,500 miles away :/


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I hate to sound like the odd one out, but I wouldn't really accept just an eyeshadow for an MA who completely messed it up. I'd tell head office about it. Yes its a nice gesture but it isn't really acceptable. If they know she can't be trusted with eyeshadows, then she shouldn't be working there. You said in the end it was nice but it wasn't MAC quality, it SHOULD be MAC quality, thats what you paid your $50 for. Personally I think its a bit of a cop out really to give you an eyeshadow for your upset over it all. But i'm glad you're okay with it in the end. 

p.s that isn't meant in a nasty way to you what I said lol I meant it at the whole situation!_

 
TOTALLY with you! I think I woulda been like, hey thanks for the $14 eyeshadow after I just spent $50 and the clown face to boot!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_The only time i had a bad experience @ MAC, I asked the lady to do a really dramatic smokey eye on me-- because my ex was taking me to The Top of the Hub (those of you who live near boston know its a SUPER expensive resteraunt @ the very top of Prudential Towers) for dinner and I really wanted to look GORGEOUS.... well this is her idea of a "really dramatic dark smokey eye"






See anything dramatic, or smokey, or DARK? Psshhh- yeah.. me either. The only thing dark is my blacktrack fluidline which i applied MYSELF.

she used a blue mineralized eyeshadow me and applied the WHOLE THING wit the 219.... I specifically told her what colors were in my dress and that I wanted it to match...does anyone see blue in that dress? ME EITHER


Blah- im so sorry you had sucha bad expereience.. that REALLY REALLY sucks--- Id def caleld customer service and tell them!_

 
I actually think you look really great! What do you have on your face? It looks FLAWLESS!!!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparxx* 

 
_It started off when I met my MUA. She was wearing NO makeup. Literally.... NONE. No foundation no eyeliner no mascara.... NOTHING._

 
I'm not sure how she got away with that because we're required to wear 13 products minimum on the face.

But the manager is responsible for hiring unless they have an emergency and aren't in the store during the time the hiring is done (health leave, etc).  And you also have to do your demo portion infront of a manager, so if she wasn't able to do a good job I'm not sure how she would have gotten hired.


----------



## kcphoto (Oct 21, 2008)

I had my makeup done at the store at Tower City in Cleveland this past spring for my birthday. The guy who did it did a fantastic job but it was not at all what I had asked for... I requested he use Dark Edge for my brows, since I had just gotten it and found it to work better than anything else I had tried. He said "that's great, glad it's working for you, but I'm going to use this reddish color." Wtf. When I explained to him I wanted a dewy finish to my foundation and that I was NOT interested in the MSF foundation because too much powder on my nose makes it appear scaly or flaky, he didn't listen and covered my face with it; the friend I was with WANTED him to use the MSF on her and he refused, instead giving her a liquid, which she hates (she is a mineral foundation girl all the way). She'd have bought it, had he put it on her- but nope. I got home and added a couple tiny things here and there (UD's Spandex Heavy Metal liner, a bit of Pink Pearl pigment to add some shimmer since he did mostly mattes). I loved the look, but I was upset that he wouldn't listen to anything either of us asked for. That's not a good way to sell!


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *effboysinthebut* 

 
_I'm not sure how she got away with that because we're required to wear 13 products minimum on the face.

But the manager is responsible for hiring unless they have an emergency and aren't in the store during the time the hiring is done (health leave, etc). And you also have to do your demo portion infront of a manager, so if she wasn't able to do a good job I'm not sure how she would have gotten hired._

 
sounds to me like it was a freelancer.


----------



## II3rinII (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kcphoto* 

 
_I had my makeup done at the store at Tower City in Cleveland this past spring for my birthday. The guy who did it did a fantastic job but it was not at all what I had asked for... I requested he use Dark Edge for my brows, since I had just gotten it and found it to work better than anything else I had tried. He said "that's great, glad it's working for you, but I'm going to use this reddish color." Wtf. When I explained to him I wanted a dewy finish to my foundation and that I was NOT interested in the MSF foundation because too much powder on my nose makes it appear scaly or flaky, he didn't listen and covered my face with it; the friend I was with WANTED him to use the MSF on her and he refused, instead giving her a liquid, which she hates (she is a mineral foundation girl all the way). She'd have bought it, had he put it on her- but nope. I got home and added a couple tiny things here and there (UD's Spandex Heavy Metal liner, a bit of Pink Pearl pigment to add some shimmer since he did mostly mattes). I loved the look, but I was upset that he wouldn't listen to anything either of us asked for. That's not a good way to sell!_

 
karen, i totally remember you telling me that story hahaha!  i cant believe he wouldnt listen to you guys!  i love how you have to text your florida MAC girl just to get the right answers for your questions.  love ya boo.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparxx* 

 
_It was actually at the Belk counter. I originally planned to do to Nordy's but they were booked. Does anyone have any awesome MUA's in the Triangle area of North Carolina? I had a favorite MUA in San Diego but now I'm 2,500 miles away :/_

 
I wish I lived closer and could help... I'm about an hour away, and the counter I go to here has awesome MA's.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kamarria* 

 
_Dare I ask if this is the Nordy's MAC counter at Southpoint? I have not been impressed with the MUA's recently at either of the counters in Southpoint. For the past 6 months or more, I have not seen the same MUA twice, nor have I ever been impressed with their own looks. Prior to that they had some fab girls, but they seem to have driven them off.

I was at the Nordy's counter yesterday, but the only girl working had seriously scary makeup on herself. As per usual since I don't trust the MUA's anymore, I asked to borrow a brush to try on a MSF and she seemed very put out to get her kit from somewhere in the back. Then I had actual questions about the collections and it was like pulling teeth. 

A month back I asked another MUA if I could borrow a brush to try out the concealer we had just matched. The MUA put some on a brush herself and then without asking came jabbing with it towards my eyes. I think I pretty much shreaked at her. Am sensitive though, as it's It would really easy for me to loose a hard contact if the skin around my eyes is pulled things the wrong way. 

So the poster's story is entirely unsurprising, and I would advise everyone to be wary at MAC counters around here. Very sad. I agree that the $50 fee should have been waived._

 
In her defense, i _do no_ let customers touch my brush set. & trust me, a lot more customers _do_ want us to try products on them than the ones who don't. It makes them feel special or something. So I get that you're sensitive, but in her defense- she was at least trying to make you happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 22, 2008)

Like Erine said, it sounds like a freelancer. Freelancers are only trained minimally if at all. They are just thrown onto the floor and expected to prove their worth. What I don't understand though is why the other artists weren't helping her out with the application. If there's a brand new freelancer I definitely try and help them out especially with foundation.

Sorry that happened. To everyone though, from the original post it sounds to me that she wasn't forced to buy $50 worth, she just needed things anyway even though the makeup was jacked up.

To the person that was suddenly being jabbed with concealor, that sucks!! I always ask my customers if I can apply it, and when they're hesitant I ask them if they'd prefer applying it themselves. That sucks that they just attacked you. =(


----------



## sheisfree (Oct 22, 2008)

That sucks but that was nice of them to do.


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 22, 2008)

Now I'm afraid of this weekend, I have an appointment on Friday and an event on Saturday. ;_;


----------



## lah_knee (Oct 23, 2008)

As an artist im going to throw my two cents... just think about it...

i can see why you were unhappy as far as makeup, but maybe the girl DID just start. i know it took me a while to get into the groove of doing makeup. even though i felt i was good at it, looking back, i think i was very narrowminded when it came to makeup. experience allows one to grow... doing makeup on different faces... different skin tones, eye shapes, bone structure. you just learn a lot more once you work for at least a year. its unfair to say she shouldnt work at MAC. makeup application is only a portion of our job. like it or not, were a business. not personal makeup artists. we get reviewed on numbers, not on how well we do makeup. sucks but thats the business. i think on her part she should have had you hold the mirror, pick out your own shadows, etc... and if you felt uncomfortable or didnt like something, its important to speak up... because we cant read minds. Also dont judge a book by its cover. i HATE HATE HATE when people come in and scope us out like "um i want her to do my makeup".... we can all execute different looks. some days we dont want to have a bunch of makeup on... or if she didnt have any makeup on, maybe she was having a bad day/running late/etc... 

all in all i think it sucks to hear some of you have had bad makeup application experiences, but i think its unfair to say these people dont deserve to work for mac because you think how they applied makeup on you isnt up to par so to speak. i think as long as an artist is attempting to provide the best service possible by being kind and changing anything you request, then what more can you ask for? my biggest tip if you are particular, is have a mirror with you... look at the makeup... ask questions! that way you can agree with the choices or ask to see others.


----------



## suggrr (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kamarria* 

 
_Dare I ask if this is the Nordy's MAC counter at Southpoint? I have not been impressed with the MUA's recently at either of the counters in Southpoint. For the past 6 months or more, I have not seen the same MUA twice, nor have I ever been impressed with their own looks. Prior to that they had some fab girls, but they seem to have driven them off._

 
I do usually see the counter manager at the Southpoint Nordies when I'm there, and I have seen some great looks on both her and some of the employees (whom I've seen multiple times.)  I can't explain how we've had such an opposite experience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Perhaps that rude MA you had a run-in with was having a bad day, her brushes were drying in the back, she was busy doing non-fun stuff like inventory, and forgot everything she learned at update, so she just didn't want to dish about the collections.  Mind you, that's no excuse.  We all have bad days, but we don't need to take them out on other people.

One thing that does irk me- I read Specktra so I'm pretty up to date on when each collection comes out.  I've actually gone to Nordies to check out a new collection, and is it out?  Nope.  I'm told it was pushed back.  So either MAC isn't sending this counter the most up-to-date info, or..?  My solution is to head over to Belk, and by and large, there it is, the new collection out when it should be according to Specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And, come to think of it, sometimes Nordstrom will have the new collection for that day, but they don't have it out by the time I get down there.  Always ask if you don't see a collection out!

I do like the Nordies counter and buying my MAC where everybody knows my name, so I will still make most of my purchases there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I will say that the counter is a bit different these days versus when the last counter manager was in charge.  Not saying one was better than the other at all; just saying it has changed as you yourself have observed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparxx* 

 
_It was actually at the Belk counter. I originally planned to do to Nordy's but they were booked. Does anyone have any awesome MUA's in the Triangle area of North Carolina? I had a favorite MUA in San Diego but now I'm 2,500 miles away :/_

 
I'm so sorry you had such an awful experience!  I've actually never had a makeover at that counter.  They do sometimes have older stock there, as you found out, so if you're looking for something that's sold out elsewhere, they may still have it.  And along the same lines, if you haven't checked out the CCO in Smithfield, I wouldn't say you needed to run out there unless you were going for the other stores as well.

As far as MAs, nobody's currently setting my heart on fire.  But I don't get makeovers/makeup for special occasions done very often!  At Belk, Sibyl (I'm pretty sure but not positive that's her name) at Bobbi Brown is very comfortable w/MAC and can definitely make MAC recommendations, but she may not be 100% up to date on the newest collections.  She does know the core collection well enough that I would, and have, bought MAC products on her recommendation.  The person who helped me out at the MAC counter in Belk last time I was there was Dominique, and she struck me as very knowledgeable.  At Nordstrom, I'd probably ask for the counter manager (Charlene, pronounced "Char-lynn" I believe) though there are some other gals there who seem to have some great makeup skills.  If you ever find that you need something from Clinique (or another non-MAC line), Blake is the most super duper friendly person you could imagine!


----------



## 27dots (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ The MA just laughed at me and my mom and said that is what I asked for and she would not fix it._


----------



## 27dots (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_ maybe the girl DID just start. i know it took me a while to get into the groove of doing makeup. even though i felt i was good at it, looking back, i think i was very narrowminded when it came to makeup. experience allows one to grow... doing makeup on different faces... different skin tones, eye shapes, bone structure. you just learn a lot more once you work for at least a year._

 
But that isn't fair to the person paying for the makeover, imo. If someone is just learning surely they should stick to people who aren't paying.


----------



## frankenstain (Oct 26, 2008)

The people at my counter try to get me to work there but I don't fill out the application cause I'm afraid I'll be like that girl. 

That was very nice of the manager to give you that though. You turned out lucky.


----------



## User49 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow this is so unfortunate! I'm really sorry you didn't enjoy yourself and have the worry of doing your make up in a hurry taken out of your hands. Hopefully the manager will have booked some time in to spend with this mua to practice her blending! Yikes! How embarrassing! 

As a mac employee we put a huge emphasis on giving the customer what they want, not what we think would be amazing. You really have to investigate what the customer is looking for and meet their needs. After you have a general idea, you show the customer colours and get the okay. YOu don't just go willy nilly on someones face with what you think. Don't let it put you off, next time ask to have your make up done by the asst. manager or something. Say you've heard good things about her and specifically request her. Mind you if that happened to me, I have to admit I'd be reluctant to go back! What a shame! I'm sure if you contacted head office they would refund your voucher or at least send you another one or something? 

We once had a mua at our counter leave a customer unhappy. I wasn't aware until before the make up application that this was the case and I was told to really listen because the girl who did her make up before didn't. After investigating it was clear how the make up could have easily gone wrong without asking the right questions. She asked for a smokey eye and what she really wanted was a VERY natural make up. It's really important to establish the look before doing it.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Oct 26, 2008)

I actually had a MAC Makeover for my wedding and It came out gorgeous. I don't see how the MA that started your makeup got hired either! I am sorry you had to go through that. But at least you got a great color out of it.


----------



## crystrill (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_On a similar note, am I the only one who gets annoyed at *some* of the MAs that are just completely incompetent? I know there are a lot of good ones, but there are others who just know NOTHING about MAC. Like I went into my counter the day after Ungaro came out and asked for Pure Rose. The girl was new and didn't know what collection it came from, and went searching aimlessly in like 5 different drawers before telling me she didn't "think" they had that color. I was like "uhhh...are you positive?" and I told her it was from Ungaro and she just said "yes, I think we're sold out"- didn't consult with the other MAs or anything. I didn't make a stink about it even though I was sure they still had it, as it wasn't like THAT popular.  WELL, funny how 2 weeks later, I went to the same counter and asked a different MA, and they still had plenty left!_

 
OMG YES!

I went to the store the other day and asked for KEEP IN TOUCH lipstick and the MA gave me TOUCH. I didn't notice until I got to the food court and went back. The MA reassured me that was the ONLY lipstick with the word TOUCH in it. And of course, when I was looking for it on the display it was no where to be found!!! I came home and checked and I was right, she was wrong. Being she's an MA, I figured she would know the names of things. Ugh.

For prom, MAC was supposed to do my makeup. I was running out of time and had it done at Fashion Fair instead. My appointment was at 6, and while we were leaving it was 6, so I should have just wiped the FF off and had MAD redo it.

But yeah, my foundation was too cakey and oiley. And now when I look back at pictures, too dark as well. Then she put on this lipgloss the SAME EXACT color of my LAVENDER dress. I wiped it off when I got home and used my MAC.


----------



## lah_knee (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *27dots* 

 
_But that isn't fair to the person paying for the makeover, imo. If someone is just learning surely they should stick to people who aren't paying._

 
you dont get a choice. lol... u get thrown into doing makeup; and makeup applications are our time off the "selling" floor. so one cant keep doing "free makeovers" all day :\  at our counter its a $50 purchase... its not like the person is paying an artist directly. i think the best thing is to clarify what the customer wants, and let her see it as we go... i agree thats where this artist went wrong. bad communication. i just think saying she shouldnt work for mac is a bit extreme.


----------



## MACForME (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, what a disaster. All I can say, is that when a client is upset, they NEED to quickly and tactfully express it. When i meet with clients, I ask them to PLEASE have a picture of something they like,  we'll also talk about colors and things they DO NOT like.. They don't always know what "smokey" is or "natural" is. A clients idea and my interpretation of their idea  isn't always the same either. I like to stop and show them the progress as I work. This makes the client feel involved and gives them an undeniable chance to speak up..


----------

